# HSS1332 Hi Speed Throttle Adjustment Help



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a HSS1332 on which I just installed a 110 jet. 110 install was easy, starts up and runs fine. However, I just decided to check the high throttle rpm and found it to be 3390. So I figured I’d just follow the you tube video on trying to increase the high speed throttle to at least 3550 by adjusting the Phillips head screw located in the enclosure on the left side above the carb. Well, I’ve tried at least 4 different screwdrivers both No 1 & 2 Phillips heads and screwdriver lengths of 5 to 8 inches and I still cant’t seem to be able to properly reach the adjustment screw. Using a flashlight I can see the screw head but it seems to be located above the access hole and about 5 inches back. Does anyone have any tips on what size and length Phillips screw driver I should be using or any easier way to access that screw?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Try taking the air cleaner cover off and a small shroud that goes from the air cover to under the fuel tank also you may have to adjust the cable jam nuts at the throttle lever.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

What JNC said. 

I would start with the cable as its easily accessible. On mine I did not have to adjust that screw, just the cable...but mine is not a HSS so I'm not sure if there is a difference.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, I could adjust the cable jam nuts but after watching the You Tube video “HSS ENGINE SPEED ADJUSTMENT” I figured I’d just save a little time and just adjust the hi speed rpm with a simple Phillips. Didn’t turn out to be so simple. Looks like I’ll adjust the jam nuts under the lever. Thanks for the input.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NHbem said:


> Well, I could adjust the cable jam nuts but after watching the You Tube video “HSS ENGINE SPEED ADJUSTMENT” I figured I’d just save a little time and just adjust the hi speed rpm with a simple Phillips. Didn’t turn out to be so simple. Looks like I’ll adjust the jam nuts under the lever. Thanks for the input.


on a hS that is usually the simplest way. maybe just a couple turns of nut up. also not sure on HSS. 

did it come that way at that rpm? or did it decrease after installing new jet?


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

HSS 1332 came that way. It was essentially the same with the original jet.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchased one of the super-long 22" screwdriver sets at Harbor Freight and the #2 Phillips works fine...
https://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-super-long-screwdriver-set-34253.html


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

It’s interesting that the adjusting screw doesn’t sit straight back from the access hole. It’s actually elevated slightly above the access hole making it difficult to get the correct angle with a screwdriver to turn it. A longer length screw driver may do the trick. On the other hand, is it fairly easy to adjust the jam nuts under the throttle lever or does that create some other issues that will need to be addressed?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I purchased one of the super-long 22" screwdriver sets at Harbor Freight and the #2 Phillips works fine...
> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-super-long-screwdriver-set-34253.html


maybe great for shish-ka-bobs also.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

NHbem said:


> It’s interesting that the adjusting screw doesn’t sit straight back from the access hole. It’s actually elevated slightly above the access hole making it difficult to get the correct angle with a screwdriver to turn it. A longer length screw driver may do the trick. On the other hand, is it fairly easy to adjust the jam nuts under the throttle lever or does that create some other issues that will need to be addressed?


No other issue that I can think of. You're only adjusting how far the cable pulls the throttle. On mine the max RPM adjusting screw was in the correct position, but the cable didn't pull enough to allow the throttle to reach it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The screw adjustment is for the high speed stop on the throttle to governor adjustment, the cable adjustment won't do as much as the screw adjustment will, but after you adjust the screw, you may still have to adjust the cable afterwards.
If you had one apart you would see the cable hooks to a piece that is spring loaded to another piece that attaches a spring to the governor arm, and you are allowing that part to pull harder on the spring to governor arm to increase the speed.
By just adjusting the cable, you are only pulling the one part of the linkage that is spring loaded to the other part/half that actually pulls on the governor arm.
There are two pieces located on the same pin or shaft that are tied together with a spring that actually connect the cable to the spring on the governor. That piece pivots on a little pin, there are actually 2 pieces that almost look like 1. You would have to take a bunch of stuff apart to be able to see it up close to see how it functions. It is part of the throttle to governor linkage, and when it has to be replaced, it comes as 1 piece.
It is hard to see it with everything covering it to prevent ice build-up on it.
The screw acts as a stop so it doesn't pull on the governor spring too hard to increase the speed too much, by backing off the screw a bit you will allow the other pivot piece to pull the governor spring harder to increase the speed.
Some engines have 2 screws, one was for high speed, the other was for the choke linkage, the slow speed adjustment was on the carburetor. Check your engine manual before you start adjusting the screws so you adjust the proper screw. Usually an engine that used 1 cable to operate both the choke and throttle used both screws, if there was a separate choke knob, the engine should have just 1 screw to adjust.


----------



## NHbem (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I’ll probably try out the extended length screwdriver and hopefully be able to reach it properly. Interesting, but I also have a HS928 with the same access hole and adjustment screw. On the 928 I have no problem reaching and adjusting the screw as the screw is straight back from the access hole.


----------

